# Info on the Upper Peninsula of Michigan



## nojmit (Jul 13, 2013)

One day it's warm, the rest of the year it's cold.
People who have say "I have half a mind to go to the U.P." have all the right equipment.
Nearly 30% of residents in Schoolcraft County in the U.P. are graduates of the sixth grade.
If you fly a straight line from Sault Ste. Marie to Ironwood, you'll see a lot of trees.
Dollar Bay in the U.P. was named after the annual salary in the area.
The U.P. is the supplier of mosquitos to the free world.
There are two seasons in the U.P. -- Swat and Shovel.
People in the U.P. wear boots because they are in style - not because there is snow on the ground.
Michigan's U.P. was never considered as a site for the state capital; however, it does have a town named Ralph.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL, nojmit! If the UP was its own state, the state bird would be the mosquito! Seasons? Did you forget "Road Construction"? It's a season, yanno!

The hardest thing to give up when we left was my Sorels. The easiest thing to give up was the extra 10 lbs of clothes needed in winter (occasionally as late as October 1 and ending as early May 1; usually as early as September 15 and not over until May 15).


----------

